# Can i please borrow your GoPro?



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I know its a long shot but can't hurt to try right?

Going diving on the 16th of January, would like to try it before i buy my own. I'm willing to leave a cash deposit with the owner just in case anything happens to it. If you have one that i can borrow please let me know.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

you can borrow mine. I trust ya. 
I have the new Hero 3 Black.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

i believe my daughter has a water proof point and shoot camera paul let me chk with her ,it takes videos and pics and u can see the screen
let me ask her see if she still has it .....


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> you can borrow mine. I trust ya.
> I have the new Hero 3 Black.


Awesome, thanks. You need anything from BRS.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I have 2 of 'em!

You know how to reach me...


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

GoPro's are addicting!

I recently picked up a Hero4 Black and splurged on the Feiyu-Tech G4 handheld gimbal. There is no other way to get stable shots!

http://www.feiyu-tech.com/G4-en.php

Check it out in action:


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow .. That is awesome!

Only the price of that is pretty steep! Hmmm......


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Mikeylikes said:


> Wow .. That is awesome!
> 
> Only the price of that is pretty steep! Hmmm......


In the world of Gimbal's, its a bargain!

I originally wanted to get a DJI Ronin for my Canon 6D but I just can't justify it since it would just be a toy.

http://www.dji.com/product/ronin


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Omg ... Even sweeter!

I'll just ignore the cost


----------

